# Terratec H5 was nun

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir einen DVB-T DVD-C in einem Stick besorgt.

Terratec H5

Doch nun musste ich leider feststellen, dass bei diesem Stick kein Treiber unter der GPL veröffentlich worden ist.

Das der Herrsteller dieses nicht zustimmt usw...

Aber es scheinen doch hier und da Treiber zu existieren.

Hat jemand vielleicht das Ding?

Weiss jemand was ich tun kann oder gleich wieder weiter verkaufen.

JÖrg

----------

## Christian99

Hallo, normalerweise iist das kein problem. es kommt nicht so sehr auf den hersteller des Sticks an sondern auf den verwendeten chip. ich hab zum Beispiel eine Pinaccle karte. Die hat einen Philipps Chip, für den ich auch den Treiber brauche. welcher chip auf der karte ist wird mit lspci (bzw lsusb bei dir) angezeigt:

```
07:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
```

Viele Treiber sind im Kernel enthalten, du musst nur den für deine Karte passenden aktivieren. Entweder findest du anhand des Chipnamens schon den passenden Treiber oder wenn nicht, schau mal hier: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php

Viel Erfolg

Christian

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Christian99,

der Chip Hersteller will nicht das Treiber für deren Chip unter der GPL veröffentlicht werden.

Das steht auf der Hersteller Seite von Terratec.

Jörg

----------

## Christian99

die meisten treiber im kernel sind meines wissens nach nicht vom hersteller, sondern selber gemacht. von daher schua einfach mal welcher chip da drauf ist und krieg raus, obs dafür einen kerneltreiber gibt.

EDIT: auf der Terratecseite steht auch dieser link: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_DT_USB_XS_Diversity

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Cristian99

hmm den Chip weiss ich leider nicht, ich habe da auch was im Internet gegoogelt.

Allerdings modinfo gibt mir das zum Modul em28xx an:

usb:v0CCDp0036d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*

Das heisst 0ccd:0036d ist die Geraete Nummer.

Wenn ich mir das unter lsusb anschaue habe ich diese Geraete Nummer:

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0ccd:10ad TerraTec Electronic GmbH

Diese Geraetenummer ist allerdings in den Kernel Source nicht vorhanden.

Habe nich da noch hoffnung?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## toralf

Ich habe einen Terratec Cinergy T USB XXS (HD)/ T3 mit dieser Kernel config : 

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep ^CONFIG_DVB /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_MAX_ADAPTERS=8

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT3305=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1411=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB8000=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0090=m

```

erfolgreich am Laufen - von der Fernbedienung mal abgesehen.

----------

## JoHo42

So habe mal alles module installiert die fuer eine USB TV Karte sind.

Was mich halt so stoert sind diese Infos:

http://linux.terratec.de/tv_en.html

Also ich habe die Treiber per modprobe geladen.

Allerdings habe ich damit keinen erfolg die Karte wird nicht erkannt.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Christian99

Hallo Jörg, tut mir leid ich hab mich auf bei der terratec seite verschaut, hab nach T5 statt H5 geschaut, und auch der Link den ich gepostet hab ist für die T5.

für die H5 scheint es tatsächlich keinen Treiber für den drx-k chip zu geben.

----------

